# bsnl broadband low data transfer rate.plz help



## stevebadshah (Apr 27, 2010)

hi
i'm using bsnl broadband from one month ..earlier my speed was good and i was able to download with an average of 60KB..i know the promotional offer has ended..but to  my surprise i cant download with high speed .i'm using bsnl unlimited 625 plan with a speed of 256Kbps..i'm able to browse pages with high speed , but when i started downloading(data transfer rate) my speed is just messy it give only 1kb and it goes upto only 7kb? is this the problem of connection? i use genuine windows xp and yesterday only i have installed the OS and i'm sure that i dont have any viruses in my pc and no hidden updates.my telephone link is good and in my modem all lights are on(link, data, lan)
can anyone plz tel me what is the problem in my case?


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 27, 2010)

See this...Its happening wit every1 in india

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/infot...net-service-in-India-/articleshow/5855874.cms


----------



## max_demon (Apr 28, 2010)

its happning with me too despite of having 2.6 SNR value


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 28, 2010)

at least you guys are browsing properly Here i have 2mbps connection 500c+ and from last few days, browsing and downloading both are really bad.


----------



## pushkar (Apr 28, 2010)

max_demon said:


> its happning with me too despite of having 2.6 SNR value


uh, SNR of 2.6 is really low (read bad). What kind of speed and stability does your connection have normally?


----------



## stevebadshah (Apr 28, 2010)

could any1 tel me what do you ppl mean by SNR?


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 28, 2010)

max_demon said:


> its happning with me too despite of having 2.6 SNR value


 
Is it Signal to noise ratio, how do you calculate it?


----------



## pushkar (Apr 28, 2010)

motobuntu said:


> Is it Signal to noise ratio, how do you calculate it?


Yes, it is the signal to noise ratio. You don't calculate it, you see it in your router's web admin interface, which is usually accessed by going to the address of your gateway (like *192.168.1.1 ).


----------



## stevebadshah (Apr 28, 2010)

where in admin interface?? after loggin in my router as u said 192.168.1.1 i dont see any option like SNR? could u pzl tel me the option or post a screen shot


----------



## aryan.838 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ohh..i noticed today bsnl's promotional offer has ended.
I am usin Home UL750 Plan...my speeds now are
*www.speedtest.net/result/797270954.png


----------



## aryan.838 (Apr 28, 2010)

stevebadshah said:


> where in admin interface?? after loggin in my router as u said 192.168.1.1 i dont see any option like SNR? could u pzl tel me the option or post a screen shot


Just login if u are using Nokia Siemens Network c2110 modem then 
in the overview screen click on the advanced link...there u got it!!


----------



## aryan.838 (Apr 28, 2010)

pushkar said:


> uh, SNR of 2.6 is really low (read bad). What kind of speed and stability does your connection have normally?


 
Just see my screen shot of the router admin page, let me know the quality of my connection....thanxx


----------



## stevebadshah (Apr 28, 2010)

hey aryan..
even i see the SNR in my teracom router..but dont know how to calculate it..it the SNR(downstream) is high does it mean good connection??

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

*www.speedtest.net/result/797305539.png

atleast get a good ping man. mine is just 86ms..bsnl's promo offer has ended for me too..before 30th april? wish we  could get 512kb forever


----------



## max_demon (May 1, 2010)

yes , snr the higher the better and line attnuation the lower the better .

*is.gd/bP1ct

Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR):
Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR) gives an idea about the signal strength of your ADSL broadband 
connection. To check your line SNR, first you need to enter into the Modem’s built-in web page by 
typing *192.168.1.1 in your browser (say, internet explorer). The modem might ask for user-
name and password. The default user-name / password is admin / admin (except for the modem 
Utstar300R where it is admin / utstar). Under the heading Device Info / Statistics / ADSL, you will 
be able to see the SNR Margin and Attenuation. (Please refer the modem manual for exact 
navigation details). The overall SNR will be normally higher than 20 dB, though anything above 
12 dB is just enough. Parallels will reduce the SNR, as we pointed out already, resulting in 
frequent disconnections. The Line-Attenuation should be as low as possible. But if the 
attenuation starts going higher than 40 dB and SNR going down below 12 dB, it is time to 
complain about the line condition to our help-lines on 1504 or 12678 or 1500


nd ya , my internet connection is an occassional matter . if i am lucky i get 5 full minuts of internet in a day .


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 1, 2010)

i play on steam and i m having high pings and flush-entity errors ! Bsnl is still has bad bad server !!!


----------



## paroh (May 1, 2010)

max_demon said:


> yes , snr the higher the better and line attnuation the lower the better .
> 
> *is.gd/bP1ct
> 
> ...



Actually the process of SNR is Automatic and _DSLAM_ set SNR automatically by checking the line condition so u will notice that SNR is not stable some time 24DB and some time 28DB. But u can ask ur ISP to set the SNR to some Fix point like 26DB


----------



## stevebadshah (May 1, 2010)

hi folks thanks for replyin

but i see Two options in SNR upstream and downstream
and line atenuation upstream and downstream?

i would ask again whatz this upstream and downstream???
my connection is breaking every 30 minutes..

plz give me clear response to my pic..i have attached my SNR status..i want to clear my net connection..my tele line is clear but i dunno why its automatically redialing every half n hour???


plz reply


thanks a million in advance...


----------



## paroh (May 1, 2010)

It looks ok . But to make sure refresh the page again and again and see if SNR changes


----------



## stevebadshah (May 1, 2010)

@paroh

My snr value doesnt change when i refresh page, but my link goes blinking and my data automatically turns red(dial to the serever) every one hour???


----------



## max_demon (May 2, 2010)

paroh said:


> Actually the process of SNR is Automatic and _DSLAM_ set SNR automatically by checking the line condition so u will notice that SNR is not stable some time 24DB and some time 28DB. But u can ask ur ISP to set the SNR to some Fix point like 26DB



mine isnt better than 5 dB i need some info how can i fix , writing to JTO will help ?


----------



## aryan.838 (May 2, 2010)

I dont think giving away a 512kbps might be causing a loss to dataonethen why dont they make it permanent, by doing this temporary affair they want to prove that they are following the tact to first lure the customers and then u know.....!!!!     Atleast when bsnl is a govt enterprise they should put an example to others private providers....to provide a low cost and high speed internet throughout the country..!!!


----------



## adityaxone (May 18, 2010)

hey i'm a bit confused now! what's this downstream and upstream thing?
well *for SNR, downstream is 33.3 and upstream 27.8*
and *for attenuation it's 41.5 and 22.0 *respectively.
i use *BSNL broadband* and the *plan is 600combo*

and i don't think i get a fair data transfer rate.
it's usually between 115~130kBps, tho' it varies a lot.
since it's a 2Mbps connection, i should get it around 256kBps right? or atleast 200kBps (considering it's BSNL  )

View attachment 3385


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 18, 2010)

*SNR = Signal to Noise Ratio*
Relative strength of the DSL signal to Noise ratio. 6dB is the lowest dB  manufactures specify for modem to be able to synch. In some instances  interleaving can help raise the noise margin to an acceptable level. The  higher the number the better for this measurement.
6dB or below is bad and will experience no synch or intermittent synch  problems
7dB-10dB is fair but does not leave much room for variances in  conditions
11dB-20dB is good with no synch problems
20dB-28dB is excellent
29dB or above is outstanding
*
Line Attenuation*
Measure of how much the signal has degraded between the DSLAM and the  modem. Maximum signal loss recommendation is usually about 60dB. The  lower the dB the better for this measurement.
20dB and below is outstanding
20dB-30dB is excellent
30dB-40dB is very good
40dB-50dB is fair
50dB-60dB is poor and may experience connectivity issues
60dB or above is bad and will experience connectivity issues

In general,SNR - the higher,  the better.
Line attenuation gives you some idea about cable strength, lower it is  better for the connection.
 So, i guess your SNR is ok but attenuation has some problems that means your line may be faulty or it may be having many links in b/w. So get it checked by BSNL.


----------

